# Husband seems to be in love with my sister



## kool_chick (May 14, 2012)

Hello I am 35 and am married to a guy of 46 years since 3 months. I am also pregnant and my husband did not have sex with me since we got married. he used to like it before we were married but now he seemed turned off by my new body. My nipples have become huge n dark and he said once that he finds them ugly. I feel very down and depressed. i know it's not gud 4 the baby...

I also feel my husband is attracted 2 my sister. Since the start I knew he was always looking @ her cleavage and ass. Everytime we have a family gathering and my sister is present I try to convince myself that he will not do anything and am always disappointed. We went @ a party recently and I was sitting next 2 him n when i turned 2 look @ him I caught him looking @ my sis dancing. he immediately pretended 2 b sleeping n closed his eyes...After a while my sis came n looked at him straight in his eyes n asked him for a cig. Think the intensity of her stare made him nuts and he almost fell on his chair when he dug 4 a pack of cig in his pocket and he said his chair was broken! I still cant understand wot happened on that day! i just left them n went to dance with my niece. I saw that he didnt go 2 talk 2 her n went to smoke outside as if he had something 2 hide. 

I confronted him once n asked him if he was in luv with her. He of course denied it and said i needed 2 see a psychologist and lack self-confidence. The thing is that I had other ex-boyfriends b4 who spent time with my sis n i, n there was NEVER that awkward feeling I have. He also enjoys talking 2 her a lot n lightens up when he talks 2 her. She likes to talk and they tease each other. He grabs my hand when he talks to her but his eyes are on her as if he is lusting after her. I think my sister has noticed and she may play upon it. She is a very beautiful woman n she knows that people lust after her. 

It pains me a lot esp in my situation. at these times i regret having married him. On the day of our civil wedding my sister was our witness and he didnt seem 2 bother about the wedding a lot. at one time he slapped her bare legs as she was teasing him n that all gave me a real shock. i confronted him but he said he does not remember having done that. 

Anyway I wont confront him as he will deny it again n say that i should c a psy. I feel down as i dont know wot to do. I am pregnant and dont have the courage to leave him. please advise me....

Concerning my sister am not sure... i think she may be flattered about the attention. At times she comes over 2 us an asks him 4 a cigarette even if i saw that her husband also has a pack of cigs! So i dont know wot 2 think. I dont think my husband is her type but he is a smooth talker and she may like that...

I have not noticed any open flirting between them. i did see an sms he sent her once when he asked 4 a phone no of a supplier n when she said that she was at home he commented that she was lucky n he sent her a smiley. he never sends me smileys! usually wen he needs to ask her something he goes through me...It seemed quite innocent so i didnt bother...

My sister is 30. Am 35 and he is 46. the situation is bothering me a lot esp as i have another family gathering next week and am sure the same thing will happen. it's like there is a magnet. she offered him a pair of jeans for xmas and he seems to b always wearing that jeans. he says his other jeans are tight....

he says am paranoid and unsure of myself so i dunno wot 2 think. i am of the jealous type but all this is getting 2 me. if it was another woman i wud not care but this is my sister n it affects me a lot.

Please help.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it possible for you to avoid the family gatherings?


This is not something you should have to worry about right now as you are pregnant and your mental health affects your baby. Try to stall him seeing your sister until you've had the baby and can properly deal with this issue.


----------



## kool_chick (May 14, 2012)

Love Song said:


> Is it possible for you to avoid the family gatherings?
> 
> 
> This is not something you should have to worry about right now as you are pregnant and your mental health affects your baby. Try to stall him seeing your sister until you've had the baby and can properly deal with this issue.


Thanks 4 ur advice. it's impossible 2 avoid family gatherings. We are a small knit family and often go at each other place in week ends or when there are weddings or dinners. I feel like leaving everything with my baby for another country but i know it's not a wise decision! 

most of the time am ok n dont think about that but as soon as she comes home or we go to a dinner that happens again n he denies again. 

It's mostly the lack of sex which is making me question our relationship. If things continue like that i wont b able to cope. a sexless marriage is not a marriage.


----------

